# HOw long before they start breeding



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Ive had my piranhas for a year now Redz, and was wondering how long does it take for them to breed, anyone with experience?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Ive heard so many answers to this questions all of which may be true. In my experience you cant place an exact time to when they will breed. There are other variables that come into play (water conditions, mature reds, tank dimensions.....). So to honestly answer your questions the factors that I have listed play a huge role in determining the length of time till they begin to spawn. Placing a time frame will only discourage your plans when they dont spawn.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

mine took 1 1/2 years, but they were already 8 inches by then


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Im not in a rush, I love my reds right now there in a 135 and there about 5-7 inches


----------

